# HICV question



## Sandy (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello all, 

I just joined the HICV through the Desert Club in Las Vegas. I am trying to figure out the benefits while I wait for my paperwork.  Low cost of entry ($104+100 = $204 including RCI points dues), which is one of the reasons why I decided to join.  Other conversion schemes were usually listed in the $$thousands. 

One of the questions I have for some of you who are more familiar with the club is the different status of membership.  I have looked at the member's guide  which has the breakdown: Preferred, Premier, Prestige, Elite.

The Priority has Member, Gold elite, Platinum elite.  

Are these similar in any way, or can they be compared to each other? Or am I trying to do "apples to oranges?"

Any other advice on the HICV and its benefirs is welcome.

Thanks
sandy


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 8, 2012)

I joined too, for $100 I figured I would try.  I was a season week holder and not in RCI points, so nothing to lose by trying for a 3 year window. 

I would interested in info as well.

Anyone got online yet?


----------



## Sandy (Jul 16, 2012)

*Any new HICV members?*

Anyone use the program yet? Or can someone who has been a member explain the different levels and how they compare to the Priority club.  See above OP. 

thanks
sandy


----------



## Sandy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Can a MOD change the title for me to HIVC?*

I just realized that my post is listed as HICV, when it should have been HIVC.

Can a moderator please change my title question for me so that others can see my question and reply?

As it now stands, I used the incorrect letters, so it is not getting any response.

thanks
sandy


----------



## Sandy (Jul 5, 2013)

*trading HICV HIVC through RCI portal*

Any HICV owners out there who use their points to trade through RCI to get another timeshare?  I have done so, but I first log into the HICV portal to get into RCI. 

I have both an RCI points and weeks account, both of which I won't use anymore.  But I am used to logging in directly to RCI. Once my RCI accounts lapse, can I log directly into the Holiday Inn version of RCI, or do I have to keep going through HICV?

The reason I ask is the other day there was a problem with the HICV site, so I wanted to go directly to  the RCI site. I realized that my HICV RCI number is different from my other RCI accounts, and I couldn't log in. It finally worked itself out, and I was able to get in through HICV.  

In the future, is this the only way to get access to RCI?  By the way, the inventory was identical as far as I could tell for the searches I was conducting.  Same $199 exchange fee too.


----------



## andex (Jul 7, 2013)

I would assume when your in hivc account and press go to rci. Save that page in your favorites this way you might be able to bypass  going through hivc site to get to the rci site in the future? 
I did two exchanges in march, worked fine. my only setback is that we don't have a link to extra vacations. I used Wyndham site to do the search then I had to call RCI and they linked to my hivc/rci account and coded it as if I had payed hivc points for it??? usually I get a receipt describing the cost, this time just a confirmation of reservation. Makes me a bit uneasy, why not call it what is?


----------



## Rehdaun (Jul 8, 2013)

Sandy said:


> Anyone use the program yet? Or can someone who has been a member explain the different levels and how they compare to the Priority club.  See above OP.
> 
> thanks
> sandy



Hi Sandy.  I'm familiar with HIVC and should be able to explain.

HIVC membership levels (Preferred, Premier, etc.) is different from Priority Club membership.  HIVC membership levels are based on the points you have with with HIVC.

Each level beyond the standard member level gives you a little more by the way of "perks".  As an example Preferred membership allows you to reserve signature collection villas within 90 days as compared to the standard 59 days.  The following chart should explain the perks a little better.

http://holidayinnclub.com/pdf/2013_ClubMemberBenefitsChart.pdf

As far as Priority Club goes you should have been automatically enrolled as a Priority Club gold member when you joined HICV.  If you don't already have it your Priority Club rewards number can be found under "Account Overview" after logging in.  This is the account that you transfer your points into.

I'm not sure if you know the priority club transfer process but here goes.  You are permitted to transfer any unused, current use year HIVC points into Priority Club.  The current cost is $45 for the first 100,000 points and $5 for each additional 10,000 points.  The transfer must be completed by 10/1 of the current use year.  One thing to note is that Priority Club points never expire.  Check out the Priority Club site for a list of how you can use your points, http://priorityclub.com.

I believe that the only way to transfer points into Priority Club is to call.

Finally to your question about HIVC and RCI.  I believe that you need to go through the HIVC site to access RCI.  I know it's a pain but I haven't found another way either.

I hope this helps.  Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 8, 2013)

Sandy said:


> I just realized that my post is listed as HICV, when it should have been HIVC.
> 
> Can a moderator please change my title question for me so that others can see my question and reply?
> 
> ...



You can get a mods attention by clicking on the caution sign under your user name on the original post and ask that the title be changed.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 8, 2013)

*Thanks*



csxjohn said:


> You can get a mods attention by clicking on the caution sign under your user name on the original post and ask that the title be changed.



Thanks for sharing how to do this. After thinking about it, I believe that I will keep it with both configurations because I find that many people, myself and even the salespeople at Holiday Inn included, use both the HIVC and the HICV.  Folks who answer the phones sometimes say, Holiday inn vacation club, and not Holiday Inn club vacations!  

Oh well.  

But good to know the info you suggested for contacting the moderator.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 8, 2013)

Rehdaun said:


> Hi Sandy.  I'm familiar with HIVC and should be able to explain.
> 
> HIVC membership levels (Preferred, Premier, etc.) is different from Priority Club membership.  HIVC membership levels are based on the points you have with with HIVC.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the walkthrough.  I have been involved since last year when I posted (I realize that the dates are confusing, but this is an old question I posted when I first joined), and I find the club to be beneficial for our traveling uses now.  I was able to transfer points into Priority Club, and to use the HICV points for an exchange.  So far so good. 

My recent post related to getting directly to RCI.  Apparently the only way to get to RCI  now is to go through the HICV HIVC site.  Not a problem, I have done it many times.  I was only concerned when I couldn't get in because of some temporary glitch last week. All is well, I was able to confirm the week I wanted.


----------

